# x300 snow blade help



## car88crx (Jan 26, 2015)

i purchased a 44 snow blade for my x300 from a guy with the same mower as me. the plow is suppose to go up and down with the foot pedal. i do not see a spot to hook the bar from the plow to my mower. all i got with purchase was the plow and bar. should there be any more parts?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum car88crx !
The bar should connect to the same spot as the deck lift bar.Usually the deck has to be removed,to use the blade.
If in doubt,you could visit your local Deere dealer.


----------



## car88crx (Jan 26, 2015)

I removed deck but do not see a spot to hook bar from blade. When i researched online the spot a guy with a x300 posted to youtube that he hooked his bar from the snow blade i do not have. He hooked through a hole on a bracket that was hooked to the bolt holding the pedal on the tractor. My tracker underneath looks different than his but mine is also a x300


----------

